# A Christmas picture Idea!!!



## rgecaprock (Dec 14, 2006)

With Christmas Eve and Christmas Day approaching and all friends and family will be gathered together. I think It would be a fun idea....kind of like PWP's Wine of the Week...only this is 






*FVW Forum Member's Family and Friends *
*Christmas Photos of 2006!!!!!




*


Where, when you are together with everyone....you all get in front of the tree and snap a picture to *post here* so we can all share in your family fun and Christmas spirit and see what your Christmas is like....whether"rowdy" and "crazy"...Serene and Peaceful...Simple or Extravagant, the two of you or the twelve of you....we don't care.....it will be our way of being together.....


What do you all think?


Ramona



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Harry (Dec 14, 2006)

I think you have a good idea Ramona, It will be fun to see nice folks at christmas time on here


----------



## Waldo (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2006)

Well then, SAY CHEESE!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't know wether to take our pictures early or late. There may be a huge difference in the posing after the wine starts flowing.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 16, 2006)

I think Masta will be able to make a musical slide show from the pictures. I'm looking forward to seeing eveyones Christmas.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 17, 2006)

rgecaprock, I think you have a great idea! I would like to add to this Christmas Picture idea earlyby adding my daughter who is unable to come home for the Holidays. She was born on Christmas Eve, named Krystal Eve. She will be in our hearts this Holiday and throughout the New Year.
This is taken in Iraq!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you js, Great picture. I know you miss her especially at this time of year as with all who are away protecting our freedom. Very pretty name and pretty daughter.


Ramona


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 17, 2006)

God Bless Krystal Eve and all our men and women serving to keep us warm and safe. Give her our love js.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2006)

Pretty girl. Thanks for sharing with us. Wish all the troops could come home, at least for the holidays.


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 17, 2006)

Great idea Romona! Good thing I finally finished my tree today!


----------



## Pepere (Dec 21, 2006)

thoughts and prayers to Krystal Eve and all who bravely serve with her!!


As a retired "squid" I can only say I share your pride and concern. Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year to all!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 21, 2006)

Our thoughts, payers and Thanks will be with Krystal Eve and all our men and woman who are insuring our peace and freedom.


P.S. Very pretty daughter JS, she looks like an inteligent young lady who serves proudly, you should be very proud of her.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 21, 2006)

If anyone else has family in the military I think it will be great to add them into our Christmas slide show. We are very proud of them and would be honored to include them.




Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 22, 2006)

*Angell,* 


*Kids are Christmas!!!*



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey Ramona, My kids tell me that every day. Counting down every second now.


----------



## geocorn (Dec 22, 2006)

Krystal Eve is a very lovely young lady. Please pass along my thanks for her service for my country. I want to see a picture of her next year with you at Christmas!


----------



## masta (Dec 23, 2006)

Since I will be making a slideshow with all the pictures taken over the holiday I need some ideas on the music selection. 






Please include artist and song title if possible.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2006)

Are you looking for a Holiday song, Country, Rock? Maybe Trent Tomlinson with Drunker Than Me!

*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 23, 2006)

Masta:


I was thinking of something classical, yet family oriented..........


How about Grandma got run over by a reindeer............


----------



## masta (Dec 23, 2006)

I am thinking a cheerful Holiday song...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2006)

How about then, Carol of the Bells by New York Philharmonic Orch.
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 23, 2006)

masta said:


> I am thinking a cheerful Holiday song...


Sleighbells! I love that song and there are so many versions available!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm sure what ever you choose will be great....Anxious to see and hear this one...


----------



## masta (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is a cute picture of my youngest boy Hunter 3 years ago waiting very patiently for everyone one to sit down so he can drink his sparkling apple cider!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2006)

Better put a lock on your wine room I guess huh!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 23, 2006)

Masta, 


Cute, impatient kid!!!!






Ramona 


P.S. Deb, Beautiful table!!!!*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2006)

Hows about Bobby Helms with Jingle Bell Rock!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 23, 2006)

How is it that even cute kids get cuter during this time of year......


Very nice young man you have Masta. Is he the only one? I don't recall ever seeing pictures of your children.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 23, 2006)

My kid isn't little anymore but all the same....they are stilll kids to you...


You will see after we take the pictures of our Christmases.


I'm going to get sentimenal here...but any bit of Christmas that we can all share wether it is through cyberspace or in our neighborhoods or families brings tears to my eyes...just throw in a Christmas song and a glass of wine and the spirit is there. Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2006)

Amen Ramona !!!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 24, 2006)

Heres Half of the crew on Christmas Eve after celebrating with everyone. Now it's hot Chocolate time with a short read from a christmas book then a relaxing movie (Christmas Vacation) and the boys are off to bed. 
No, Thats not my left hand, thats my son's!



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice Jobe and that movie is too funny! I'll try to include my wife
in our picture but it is tuff to get her picture as she doesnt like
photos of herself! She's already fighting me on it!


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 24, 2006)

*jobe, very nice family, beatiful tree. When I first looked at the picture, I thought wow, Jobe really has a long arm..but I see it is your son's arm.....lol*


*Merry Christmas...........Ramona*


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 24, 2006)

The boys are in bed and Santa arived, here is what the boys will wake up to. 
















I told you that I was very blessed this past year.


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, looks more like the boys were blessed this year! Those boys must have been really good!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 25, 2006)

*It appears that years ago Santa expected a glass of fine wine instead of milk and cookies* 



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 25, 2006)

There's even a bicycle in the back ground! I'd like to see there faces when they wake up to these gifts! Priceless!


----------



## trashy (Dec 25, 2006)

masta said:


> Since I will be making a slideshow with all the pictures taken over the holiday I need some ideas on the music selection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jingle Bells (I Like a Sleigh Ride) - Peggy Lee
Let it Snow - Boney James
Santa's Polka - Brave Combo
Shake Hands with Santa Claus - Louis Prima

Any of those are unique and some of my faves!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 25, 2006)

Waldo said:


> *It appears that years ago Santa expected a glass of fine wine instead of milk and cookies*




I know Here in NC, He still gets wine.............. And milk, hot chocolate, orange juice, cookies and carrots for the reindeer.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 25, 2006)

Last night we had a small celebration with some of our "kids" here at our house.
Although she was have an allergic reaction to a new shirt she'd been wearing, our granddaughter had fun. She had several plans for the evening; eating cat food, (We did catch her in time!



) playing in the cats' water, and of course, chasing the cats!






Children are the best part of Christmas.



Here she is with her new toy, a great hit with her! Grandpa Bert helped her with it for a while, and they had great fun. She suddenly looked at him, pointed her finger at him and told him, "Don't!" Of course her parents were mortified



but we've all been there and know how kids love to do these things to their parents!








Merry Christmas!

*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey, Shes topless, those belong on another website which we wont mention here PWP!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 25, 2006)

Christmas Eve was kind of crazy, Lain's friends brought their guitars. Lots of good music, good food. Today should be calm



and peaceful.


*My skinny tree.*




*Me and Curtis*




*The tree is back there somewhere*




*Playing guitars*






Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

Heres a shot of us after filling up every garbage bag from here to your
house with wrapping paper and those little ties that hold the toys in
their boxes and piling all the toys in their rooms so as that we can
actually walk in our living room. It'll all start again as soon as
Grandma &amp; grandpa get here with the Mother load!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 25, 2006)

Look at those beautifull children... What a perfect family, I wish mine were that young again............ well..... the grand kids will be soon. 


I hope they had a wonderfull Christmas.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 25, 2006)

Wade, 


Beautiful family, I miss mine being little at this time of year.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Heres the rest of the family except for my sister and brother-in-law. This is my Mom &amp; Dad.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

This is my Brother and the second wave of presents.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

This was the table before it all went to #$%&amp;. After that it just looked like a 2 years try at a collage.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 25, 2006)

Okay, you asked for Christmas photos...[be careful what you ask for]

Our tradition since we moved here is to go over to the neighbors Christmas Eve and partake in their festivities as part of the 'dys 'fun' tional neighborhood...Had shrimp, Prime Rib, fresh Alaskan Salmon, fresh Alaskan crab, roast chicken..all the fix'ins..I brought Rumuki, deviled eggs, hot fresh black Russian bread, cheese cake, etc. etc. etc.

Here we are....NORTHERN WINOS...






HERE IS OUR HOST AND THE TWO BEAUTIFUL GIRLS HE BROUGHT HOME WITH HIM FROM ALASKA....







It was the girls first time away from their close knit family and their remote Alaskan village. We all brought gifts for them...the first ones that they opened they carefully removed the tape from the paper...looked in awe at their new treasure, with tears in their eyes they'd run to the gift giver and hug and kissed them...it was so heart warming. They were showered with many many gifts and were just spell bound by all the things they had never dreampt of ever having...I felt all choked up.

Then it was time for FAMILY PORTRAITS...[I am only going to include one of some of the 'usual suspects']







I brought 'gag' gifts of those nasty gross teeth and gave them to all 'the regular cast of characters' ...we all laughed till we were sore and horase...just one cheap thrill after another. The girls had a ball, think we kept their minds busy from missing their family and home.

Tomorrow we move our fish spearing house to the lake and will have them spend time out there watching the fish. They have fishing [angling] licenses but can't spear.

Today we went over to some other neighbors for a large noon meal....Christmas is over...we are full.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 25, 2006)

Those are great pictures NW. Everybody looks so happy and they all must be related to Waldo.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

Very nice NW. Looks like loads of fun.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 25, 2006)

NW,
I WOULD LOVE TO TRADE PLACES WITH YOU. I CAN'T IMAGINE ANYTHING BETTER THAN WHERE YOU ARE...YOU ARE MOST LUCKY TO BE AWAY FROM THE CITIES WHERE THERE IS STILLA SENSE OF WHAT CHRISTMAS IS ABOUT. YOU ARE A BEAUTIFUL COUPLE AND HAVE SUCH A PEACEFUL LOOK AND FEEL TO YOUR POSTS. 


EVERYTHING IS SO RUSHED HERE. TOMORROW WILL BE A BUSINESS AS USUAL WORK DAY. HARDLY SEEMS APPROPRIATE. NO TRANSITION....BACK TO MAKING MONEY.


GREAT POST.....NW


RAMONA*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## tfries (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Chrsitmas to my new found friends




It is nice to see all the pictures of you and your families. We are
having a rainy Pacific NW day here. Below are a picture of this years
tree with it's retro lights. We cut it down from the many that are in
our yard. Since we were alone this year, I have posted a couple from
last year. One is Teri and my kids and another is of me.





Hope you are all having a great day!





Tom










Our tree










Teri and my kids










Me


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

Its great to see the faces behind the posts. Very nice family you have there tfries.


----------



## masta (Dec 26, 2006)

Christmas Day was super for us with a small group of only 9 people this year for dinner. The kids really had fun and have lots of fun with some of the gifts Santa brought. Hosting a dinner is lots of work but with plenty of planning and teamwork it goes very smooth. I would say the meal this year was almost perfect and the best yet.


Here is a picture of the gang...my wife Deb, Tyler age 11 and Hunter age 7.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's a collage of my gang at home for Christmas. The oldest(27) is Joe who came home from Milwaukee this year. The one teasing the dog(Ashley) is Rick-the middle son-16. The big one hamming it up is Will-14. The mother of the kids-my wife- is Cindy. The old guy is me. Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and each and everyone of you has a prosperous new year. I had to put in a couple pictures of the surprise 2 inches of snow we got Christmas night. 





*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

Who's the cat?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2006)

wade said:


> Who's the cat?




The cat's name is Max. I realized after I sent the post I hadn't put his name in- didn't figure anybody would see him in there!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 26, 2006)

Our Christmas was fantastic also.. 

Friends and family 





An oven roasted turkey with dressing




All the trimmings and some good wine










As NW would say......It just don't get no better than this.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry, folks! 


I'm afraid I goofed up



and should have posted the picture I posted at the "what do you want for Christmas" poll, here. Oops. Now, you'll have to go THERE (or Masta, you'll have to switch it!)



Okay (editing) I'll do this -- can you guess what Santa brought the children???











*Edited by: OilnH2O *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks good Waldo.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 26, 2006)

OilnH2O said:


> Sorry, folks!
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I goofed up
> ...




Now they can call Santa direct......Was that a carboy I saw you unpacking? Santa left that at your house in error so just ship it on down here to where it was sposed to go


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

Is Santa gonna pay the phone bill to?


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 26, 2006)

Appleman: You have my tree topper thingy............. I don't know how, but we had oone just exactly like that one for many years till about 3 years ago and we can't find it anywhere. We have a few boxes with Christmas stuff in it and it's nowhere to be found. I have searched everywhere for another one, but can't find one like it, with the 2 bells, one on each side. If you ever see one for sale anywhere, let me know, I'll pay ya to get it and shipping cost.


Thats a really nice family you have and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 26, 2006)

Waldo, love your post but mostly I just love that picture of you and you wife. One can't help but look at that picture and see the love between the two of you, how precious. Hope you had a wonderfull xmas.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

Judging by that spread on the table and the bottle of wine selected with, My guess would that yesterday went just _*FINE!*_


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 26, 2006)

Waldo, if that carboy_IS_ yours then I guess I'll have to do right by it and you, and get something in it quick to insure its proper-seasoned.






I'd hate for you to think it was all skunky 'n musty when you come 'n get it, if it just sets here empty. So until then, I'll insure nothing non-winey will contaminate it-- like plain ol' air. Tell you what, if it takes awhile for you to get here, I'll just bulk age something t'other in it so's it will stay primed.


I've got an un-oaked chardonnay in the primary that's about 6-7 days gone and ready for racking so I'll make sure that _your carboy_ doesn't sit around loafin'!






And Wade, yes, Santa DID bring me the paperwork for the monthly bill -- as Santa's wife said, it's the Christmas present that keeps on giving!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 27, 2006)

That be mighty nice of ya Oil...taking care of my carboy like that. I'll be foprever beholden to ya podner. *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2006)

That's funny Jobe, the tree top just magically appeared about 3 years ago on top of the tree Christmas morning!


Really though, we've had that since before we were even married. We had our own tree at her Mom and Dad's house in their family room and got that for the top. It is still in pretty good shape after all this time(about 30 years). We still have the original box it came in. We've used it most years except a couple when the kids made treetop ornaments in school. Naturally we had to use those then. Good luck finding one. I haven't ever seen another one like it!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 27, 2006)

jobe05 said:


> Waldo, love your post but mostly I just love that picture of you and you wife. One can't help but look at that picture and see the love between the two of you, how precious. Hope you had a wonderfull xmas.




Thank jobe..We have a truly wondeful and special relationship. The two ladies pictured under us are Cindi and Lisa, both special needs ladies who live with us full time. The lady and baby to our right is a very close friend of ours ( Tina) and her grandbaby. The two right above us is ourt son and daughter an the other two pictured are Kathys brother and Mom


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 27, 2006)

Ahhh, gee, Waldo! What are friends for! 


Why, I got right on it and racked the unoaked chardonnay into your carboy this morning!






Now that chardonnay is bubbling away at about 120/minutewith a 1/2 inch of foam on top and _smells guuuudd!



_


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 27, 2006)

OilnH2O: Are you going to stir it up ever 2 or 3 days for 30 days to get that buttery taste? I did that on a french Chardonnay before and it made a HUGE difference. The kit I got for xmas, Im going to do it the same way.


Back to the christmas tree topper: We have had ours for about 25 years. Breaks my heart that I can't find ours, or an exact duplicate to purchase. It just seems like the only topper that looks normal on the top of a tree............. Someday maybe I'll run across another one.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Jobe, Check Ebay under Vintage Christmas tree toppers. There looks to me like a few that are similiar!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2006)

<H1 =itemTitle>Jobe, Wade was right- put in the following in a search at Ebay and there is one very similar-this one has red bells, mine are gold. It's at about $15.</H1>
<H1 =itemTitle>vintage ANGEL hair &amp; CHRISTMAS bells tree TOPPER </H1>

This in no way endorses Ebay or any of it's policies.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2006)

I have used Ebay at least 100 times and only had 1 problem as a crystal
decanter got chipped but we had insurance on it and the monet was
refunded quickly. Just try to pay by check or money order as I know
they started to have problems awhile back.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks guys: There are three of them on there right now, I put them all in my watch items. There is a red one with gold bells, which is the one I want, however the other ones look pretty neat also............ Just may have to get all of them since they are so hard to find.


Thanks again.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2006)

You mean just in case they dissapear one by one.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 27, 2006)

jobe05 said:


> OilnH2O: Are you going to stir it up ever 2 or 3 days for 30 days to get that buttery taste? I did that on a french Chardonnay before and it made a HUGE difference. The kit I got for xmas, Im going to do it the same way.




I just bottled my 'buttery chardonnay' today (see that post on the kit forum) and was going to do this one "straight" but I must admit I was so pleased with taste from the "_batonage_" and "_sur de lies_" method that I may just do it again!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 28, 2006)

OilnH2O said:


> Ahhh, gee, Waldo! What are friends for!
> 
> 
> Why, I got right on it and racked the unoaked chardonnay into your carboy this morning!
> ...




I shall rest well, knowing my beloved carboy is in such caring hands




I have honestly never tried a Chardonnay..Will have to get a bottle and give it a try...any recommendations on a commercial


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 28, 2006)

y'all have some really beautiful families! Thanksto all who shared their lives with us here.


I tried to avoid the camera, but I'll see what's on it this afternoon.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 28, 2006)

sangwitch said:


> I tried to avoid the camera, but I'll see what's on it this afternoon.



Owning the camera almost guarantees not being in any pictures!! You should have given it to yourself!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, Joan and Sang,


Haven't seen any pictures yet. And I agree all have beautiful families. I really miss my family, I've only been with them once in the past 15 years. So it's just Lain, Curtis, me and the Motley Crew (Lain's friends).


Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Dec 28, 2006)

Well...I make sure I'm not in any pictures! =)

I did take all of these on Monday. These wonderful people are not related to me but I've been adopted! =))) 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v640/madamfool/?action=view&amp;current=Christmas06_0001.flv?t=1167311561</font>


----------



## Waldo (Dec 28, 2006)

Methinks there is a heart warming story embedded in that slide show if Joan will turn loose of it.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 28, 2006)

The story? The "elf" is the son of a great friend of mine. He and my daughter went to high school together and my family and hers have known each other since they were in 6th grade. The three beautiful little children are my friend's great niece and nephews. I did a video last month that secured my adoption! =) I think this one means I'm in the will! =))


----------



## geocorn (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is the Cornelius clan






The man in the chair is my father. He flanked by my brother Mark's 2 children, Jessica and Justin. In the next row starting from the left, is my sister Kelly holding her oldest child, Tyler. Mark's wife Sue is next with my wife, Janna holding my sister's newest addition to the family, Brook. Next to my wife is my youngest, Ali and my other daughter, Sam. Mark is the guy on the right and yours truly is hiding in the back.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice family George.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 28, 2006)

tfries, Pwp and Bert,Masta,
You have the ultimate Christmas trees. The real trees that have strong branches you can hang ornaments from. And the ones that bring back the memories of Christmases past with the retro lights.and the decorations made by the kids. Very heartwarming to see them.






Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Dec 28, 2006)

What a handsome family, George! It's nice to know who I'm talking to on the phone! Great picture!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 28, 2006)

George,


Very nice family picture!!!....I had the pleasure of meeting several of them at Winestock.


Ramona


----------



## kutya (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the pictures, It's great to put faces with names.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 29, 2006)

What a wonderful family George! You have been blessed with a Great looking family and also with all your friends here and about! Thanks for the family photo!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2006)

jobe05 said:


> Thanks guys: There are three of them on there right now, I put them all in my watch items. There is a red one with gold bells, which is the one I want, however the other ones look pretty neat also............ Just may have to get all of them since they are so hard to find.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.




Well Jobe did you win any of the tree tops? I hope you get all of them you want so you can have the type of ornament you want on the tree to make special memories for the kids and yourselves. I wish all year long could be like the good cheer of the Christmas season. We need more fellowship and good will all year long.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2006)

Amen my brotha!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 29, 2006)

AMEN !!!!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 30, 2006)

Didn't get the first one, but thats ok, Have 5 more in my watch list and the first one ends in an hour ad half, I want them all! Some of these light up, some don't. Mine didn't light up does yours? There were three that showed up when I did the search that you suggested, after finding those, I found 2 more that were listed under something else and no one has bid on these, so they must be someplace where no onel looks, or are mis-spelled I haven't check yet. EBAY tric: Always look for mis-spelled items, no one else can find them. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2006)

You tricky devil you!


----------



## Coaster (Dec 31, 2006)

My wife, Tracy, and I, and the boys Colin, 9 and Preston, 7. We went up to see my parents in Oklahoma this year.*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Waldo (Dec 31, 2006)

Great looking family Coaster...Those eyes of Preston are just screaming, "Its Christmas"


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 31, 2006)

Coaster,


Great family photo. Where in Oklahoma?


and Waldo,,,,,fantastic avatar.....you get more creative by the day here on FVW.



Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Ramona.......


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice photo coaster! Nice little slide show there Waldo. And Ramona, I like that dancing bottle.


----------



## Coaster (Dec 31, 2006)

Edmond Oklahoma, just North of OK City.


We were getting ready to open gifts so Preston was ready 8O).


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 31, 2006)

appleman said:


> Well Jobe did you win any of the tree tops? I hope you get all of them you want so you can have the type of ornament you want on the tree to make special memories for the kids and yourselves.




So far I have won two of them. A gold one that is electric and a red one like the one I use to have. There is still a gold and silver one coming up that I like........... so ya never know, by the end of the year I could have enough to put a tree in every room of the house



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Car-Boy (Nov 30, 2008)

First two kits beforewe knew about floor corkers. *Edited by: Car-Boy *


----------



## Car-Boy (Nov 30, 2008)

My Basement Wine Cellar


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 2, 2008)

George; handsome, happy looking Texas Family!!


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 2, 2008)

JS, as a retired Army person, who served in Iraq and now instructs soldiers how to keep others alive by flying UAV's, I am proud of ALL my soldiers and what they do for us every day. Your daughter is giving her all for all of us to sleep well at night. Be very proud and support not only her but her unit as well.
Awesome picture!!


----------

